# 1.4 TSI oil leak in front of engine



## FordBroncoVWJeta (Mar 16, 2019)

Was changing my oil a couple days ago and noticed oil on the filter. Weird. Looked up and noticed this black box was the culprit. Is this a common or known issue? 2017 Jetta 1.4T 16,000 Miles.








https://imgur.com/a/riAsje8


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm no idea never really looked at that. 17 Jetta 1.4T at 77k miles and still no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordBroncoVWJeta (Mar 16, 2019)

I've only found it one other time and that was on Jettaforums.com but that website is a ghost town. I actually stole the picture from that user since it was exactly the same. I have an appointment Monday to get it checked out. Sounds like it might be a PCV failure.


----------



## coolcute (Dec 22, 2021)

FordBroncoVWJeta said:


> I've only found it one other time and that was on Jettaforums.com but that website is a ghost town. I actually stole the picture from that user since it was exactly the same. I have an appointment Monday to get it checked out. Sounds like it might be a PCV failure.


Have you found the root cause? I have oil leak look the same on my 2017 Jetta


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Oil separator is above the oil filter. Oil cooler is above oil separator. Look for the highest location for oil trail. Could also use dye and an uv light to check. Good luck.


----------



## coolcute (Dec 22, 2021)

Leirk said:


> Oil separator is above the oil filter. Oil cooler is above oil separator. Look for the highest location for oil trail. Could also use dye and an uv light to check. Good luck.


Yep totally get it, just want to get an idea before heading to the dealer


----------



## Efelix08 (11 mo ago)

FordBroncoVWJeta said:


> Was changing my oil a couple days ago and noticed oil on the filter. Weird. Looked up and noticed this black box was the culprit. Is this a common or known issue? 2017 Jetta 1.4T 16,000 Miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello friend, i have the same problem with my golf 1.4 tsi. same oil loss. did you solve the problem?


----------



## coolcute (Dec 22, 2021)

Efelix08 said:


> hello friend, i have the same problem with my golf 1.4 tsi. same oil loss. did you solve the problem?


I got it fixed by dealer under warranty


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Great the dealer fixed the problem.

Generally, oil leaks can sometimes be much tougher to nail down than you might think.

My SOP is to start with a good thorough cleaning.
Starting in my driveway with a spray bottle of Big Orange. (citrus based cleaner)
Sspray generously.
To the local coin-op carwash.
Hot Soapy Spray.
Rinse.

Now you have a Clean Slate and finding the source of the oil leak is much easier.

fat biker


----------

